# Sumptaer Valley Railroad Video



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I shot this short video last year on the Sumpter Valley Railroad. 

This is my first attempt to upload a video, so I hope that it works.

If it does not load, hopefully someone will come along and tell me what I did wrong.

John

http://www.youtube.com/v/D5...ram> name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Great video - played perfectly. Thanks for posting it.

Jerry


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a little information about the SVRR:



The whistle of a steam train echoing through the hills, a sound that has all but disappeared in the world.This is a sound almost unknown to the younger generation, yet there is a reminder of this bygone age. 


The SVRR was resurrected for the sole purpose of preserving the machines that moved America into a new age. The Sumpter Valley Railway did not change the world, but it did bring the world to hundreds along its narrow gauge rails. For over half a century the trains kept the communities it served alive. Hauling the gold, lumber, freight, and passengers that wanted to see what lay beyond the horizon. Sadly, nothing could stop the endless march of progress and the line that started so much faded into oblivion, and with it, a way of life. The antiquated equipment of the SVRy was cast to the wind, its grades abandoned, and in some places paved over for the next generation in transportation. 


Thankfully the happy memories of the trains were not allowed to die. In 1970 a group dedicated to the preservation and interpretation of the areas history, primarily the railroad, started the slow task of rebuilding a piece of our heritage. Equipment was acquired from all over the nation, rails were laid, and the first train of the Sumpter Valley Railroad Restoration rolled out of McEwen station on July 4, 1976. 
The trains are still running a quarter century later, though quite a lot has changed since the restorations humble beginnings. The railroad now stretches over five miles from McEwen to the historic gold town of Sumpter. Passing through beautiful countryside you'll notice the land is scarred in places by mans incredible lust for wealth. Each piece of restored equipment has its own story to tell, ranging from the last surviving Sumpter Valley clerestory coach built in 1882 to the "youngsters" of the railroad, identical twin steam locomotives constructed by the American Locomotive Company for the SVRy in 1920. Our ever growing collection of railway artifacts encompasses a large part of the countries narrow gauge past, with cars from as far away as Pennsylvania and Alaska. 

Lots of interesting buildings and rolling stock to look at.

John


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

That was a great view of #19 - we want more!! 

And for those interested in old railroads, may I commend Mr Brian P McCamish of Oregon to you. Here is his website - http://www.brian894x4.com/index.html 

Brian lives in Gresham OR, and his site has a wealth of video jewels, including this one - 

http://www.brian894x4.com/SumpterValleyRR.html 

I have no connection with him, except as a very satisfied 'customer' of his freely-given expertise and great and professional videos. My all-time favourite, becuase I've ridden it, is the restored Heilser that runs between Garibaldi and Wheeler in Tillamook County - the Oregon Coast Scenic Railway. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

